# Replacement Bumpers



## David2 (Jul 26, 2006)

Does anyone know if you can get replacement bumpers for the bumper boys that are soft. The ones that come with it are made of aluminum or something and I wanted to try to find something with canvas and some padding. I shoot my hand held dummy laucher bumpers off of it but it shoots them a little farther and higher than I want even with the green loads. Thanks.


----------



## Jason Ferris (Feb 23, 2004)

David

My dogs love the BB bumpers, but if you want something softer, you could try the canvas ones sold by Gundog Supply (http://www.gundogsupply.com/caduwifl.html). You will probably have the same problem of excessive throws with them though. To solve this have you tried only putting the bumper on about 3/4 of the way?

Cheers, Jason.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

David2,

The ones that came with mine aren't hard like aluminum. Do you have an older version?


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

*Soft bumpers*

Outlander makes a canvas bumper for bumper boy. They are the same size and weight, but are made of a very durable canvas. These are made by a Frank Muli in Ontario, [email protected] or 905 336 5863. He also makes regular canvas bumper white or black and white and puppy bumpers - all in canvas. The quality is excellent and reasonably priced in Canadian dollars. You can find him advertised in Retriever Online. I have used all of the above and recommend them if you want canvas.


----------



## David2 (Jul 26, 2006)

Thanks, I just had a chance to check the board again. My pup is just having a problem getting his mouth around the bumper boy bumper and it is got a plastic type wrap around it and with his slobber it makes it really slippery and he has a problem holding on to it on the longer retrieves. I just don't want to develop a bad habit of not holding the bumper correctly. I am going to check out that Outlander. Thanks.


----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

I think you have an older version. The newer version is soft, and has a black cover that can wrap around it with velcro to create a black bumper. It does not have a plastic coating. It is hard but pliable foam from the metal thing in the middle all the way to the outside. Someone could dent it with the fingernail of their pinky finger with little effort.


----------

